
LXD, ZFS and bridged networking on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS+ - indigodaddy
https://bayton.org/docs/linux/lxd/lxd-zfs-and-bridged-networking-on-ubuntu-16-04-lts/
======
heinrichhartman
nice walkthrough!

